# Older Toyota 84'-95' Western Unimount



## 3MPH Toy (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm looking for some one who has this plow on thier truck so that I can get a few measurements off of the truck side frame mount Western Model # 2355. There is NO WAY that I'm paying $495.00 for a couple pieces of steel that I can EASILY make myself.

Thanks for your help in advanced.


----------



## Tang (Jul 23, 2003)

I have the truck side mount for the Western Uni-mount that I had mounted on my '85 Toyota truck. I sold the truck a few years ago and have no use for the mount, it is in great shape and has not had a lot of use. Let me know if your interested, I can definetly save you money over the $495 price for a new one. 

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## 3MPH Toy (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I had intentions of just fabricating one myself. What are you asking for it? Not only that how far are you from the Cleveland airport? I may be in that area this weekend.


----------



## Tang (Jul 23, 2003)

Sorry for not repsonding sooner, I've been out-of-town since Friday.

Not that it helps at this point, but I'm about one hour south of the Cleveland airport. 

I paid a little over $200 for the mount - since it is only sitting and collecting dust, I'd like to get at least half that amount.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## 3MPH Toy (Sep 5, 2007)

Tang;406465 said:


> Sorry for not repsonding sooner, I've been out-of-town since Friday.
> 
> Not that it helps at this point, but I'm about one hour south of the Cleveland airport.
> 
> ...


Would you mind snapping a few pictures of it for me? The steel alone for this project would have been close to that price then add on my time... I'm interested.
Also, Not that it matter a great deal but, do you have all the bolts and shim plates for it too?

Thanks again,

Pete


----------



## Tang (Jul 23, 2003)

Hello Pete,

I can get pics to you later tonight, I don't have any at work with me. I'm not sure what I have hardware wise, I'll check that tonight as well. 

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## 3MPH Toy (Sep 5, 2007)

Shane,

That's cool, I usually don't keep any photos at work of all the crap I have laying around either I think our IT staff would have to upgrade their servers again. I'm not sure what would be easier for you but, you can either post them on here or email them to me. I'll PM you my email address.

Thanks, 

Pete


----------



## 3MPH Toy (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, I guess I cannot PM on this board.

Anyway, my email address is [email protected]

Thanks again.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

3MPH Toy,

you need to be a member of the site for 10 days and have made 10 posts in order to gain access to the private message feature


----------



## 3MPH Toy (Sep 5, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan;406694 said:


> 3MPH Toy,
> 
> you need to be a member of the site for 10 days and have made 10 posts in order to gain access to the private message feature


Well that explains it. Thanks for the tip . I believe this makes post #7. On my way to the big time.

Thanks again Mike!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

no problem...have a good one


----------



## Tang (Jul 23, 2003)

3MPH Toy;406692 said:


> Hmmmm, I guess I cannot PM on this board.
> 
> Anyway, my email address is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks again.


Hello Pete,

I'm sending you an email in a few minutes with pictures!

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## 3MPH Toy (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Shane,

I've replied to your email that you sent me last night and I'm ready to move forward.

Thanks again,

Pete


----------



## Tang (Jul 23, 2003)

Hello Pete,

Just got your message and sent a response.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## Tang (Jul 23, 2003)

Pete,

Mount is shipped. Sent you an email with details.

Thanks again,
Shane


----------

